

Random weekend project: When's my next "fun" birthday? (date.js, CSS3) - 100k
http://recursion.org/fun-birthday/

======
100k
My wife and I figured out today that the next time her birthday will be on a
Friday, she'll be 42 years old. Yikes!

But it did give me an idea this simple website and a chance to screw around
with date.js (<http://www.datejs.com/>) and CSS3 (esp @font-face with
<http://kernest.com>).

Source code (what there is of it) is available here:
<http://bitbucket.org/look/fun-birthday>

